# Earphones under Rs 500



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 24, 2014)

Requirement: Listening songs (J-POP, K-POP, J-ROCK and Linkin Park) on laptop, mobile and watching anime/tv series/movies on laptop.
Budget: Strictly under Rs 500
Any specific model liked:

Skysonic Sports Earphones - EHK65R from Skysonic | Hook Earphones | electronics-store | HomeShop18.com

Skysonic Combo EHK55R and N15 inear On the ear White headphones - Buy Online @ Rs.299/- | Snapdeal

I know that SM ES18 is out of my budget. 

Any other sugestions are welcomed.


----------



## ZTR (Feb 25, 2014)

Panasonic HJE120


----------



## sushovan (Feb 25, 2014)

ZTR said:


> Panasonic HJE120



+1 to this. I currently use one after my ES18 went kaput. and I can guarantee its the best earphone money can buy at 450 Bucks today.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 26, 2014)

Panasonic HJE120 is OOS in most online stores, How about Panasonic RP-HJE125 In-the-ear Headphone Price in India - Buy Panasonic RP-HJE125 In-the-ear Headphone Online - Panasonic: Flipkart.com

Edit: found a purple one in Flipkart. Don't like the purple one .


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 27, 2014)

-BUMP-


----------



## sushovan (Feb 28, 2014)

ES18 is available at around 540 bucks. I would have increased my budget and go for it cause the difference in performance for a hundred bucks would be very high


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 28, 2014)

sushovan said:


> ES18 is available at around 540 bucks. I would have increased my budget and go for it cause the difference in performance for a hundred bucks would be very high



In flipkart? That one has Rs 100 shipping charges.


----------



## ahivarn (Mar 1, 2014)

Order from proaudiohome.com.  They are the only one giving you one year warranty.


----------



## icebags (Mar 1, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> In flipkart? That one has Rs 100 shipping charges.



try snapdeal. but snapdeal has codes written, that increases item prices if people hit their page more, or i think hold->refresh for long times.

so, just take a look, and decide.

if u are not bass head, then u may like *nokia WH-205 headset*. its low impedance earphone, so sound is very loud. i listen to it at lowest volume, with equalizer levels at the lowest, still feels very loud.

its has good clarity, but sharp bass, u may miss the thump. still probably best thing u may get @ <300.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 2, 2014)

Ordered Soundmagic ES18 (red and black) from Snapdeal for Rs 549. 

Hoping to receive it before Friday.


----------



## ahivarn (Mar 2, 2014)

Good. Though I would recommend ordering them from proaudiohome for their 1 year warranty. Though these earphones easily last 1-2 years with rough use.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 2, 2014)

ahivarn said:


> Good. Though I would recommend ordering them from proaudiohome for their 1 year warranty. Though these earphones easily last 1-2 years with rough use.



Warranty is provided by manufacturer not from seller.


----------



## ahivarn (Mar 2, 2014)

Not go or SoundMagic. They don't have any warranty for India. But despair not. These earphones will easily work for a year.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Apr 8, 2014)

without going for creating another thread, would like to ask my doubt here itself.

i wish to purchase one out of philips she3590 and pana hje120. please suggest which one should i buy. don't want to go beyond the mark of 500/-. will purchase from ebay only. the one with better bass (deep and punchy as well) out of the two would be for me. please suggest.

thanks!


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 8, 2014)

^ +1 to Panasonic HJE120


----------



## sushovan (Apr 9, 2014)

HJE120 is the best choice if one cannot afford ES18


----------



## sandynator (Apr 9, 2014)

GhorMaanas said:


> without going for creating another thread, would like to ask my doubt here itself.
> 
> i wish to purchase one out of philips she3590 and pana hje120. please suggest which one should i buy. don't want to go beyond the mark of 500/-. will purchase from ebay only. the one with better bass (deep and punchy as well) out of the two would be for me. please suggest.
> 
> thanks!



Panasonic are decent buy & may give you more of bass presence but for overall sound I'll vote for Philips 3590.
2013 Holiday Earphone Buyer's Guide - the Best Earphones Under $50


----------



## GhorMaanas (Apr 9, 2014)

thanks for the suggestions everyone! now sandynator had to spoil it! 

panasonic ear-candy (don't remember the model no.) were my first ever IEMs, and they had lasted really long. hence a little inclined towards panasonic. however, have listened to a friend's she3582, and with right ear-tips, they too sound very good! thoroughly confused now. 

on second thought, i think i should go with the majority and buy the panasonic ones. will check a few reviews (thankfully, we have some for these 2!) and then take the final decision.


----------

